

Forget priority - dhfromkorea
http://dhfromkorea.com/forget-priority

======
richeyrw
I like your construction, particularly the 2nd part. I think the trap I fall
into is I know I only have an hour to work on things today. And I know I want
it done by a certain deadline, but in between today and the deadline I have
this vague sense that there is nigh infinite time, which of course isn't
true...

